# Always feel bad for the first 3-5 miles



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

The first couple miles always about kill me. After that I'm fine and feel like I could ride all day. I eat something an hour or so before I go but I'm wondering there is some magical thing I should be eating that morning or the night before to feel better at the start of my rides.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm the same way. Sluggish and everything hurts. After a few miles I'm warmed up and motivated and riding gets easier.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

What do you eat an hour before you ride? Is it always an hour before you ride? High protein? High sugar? Is it always the same at the same time of day? How do you sleep? Do you drink coffee? Help us help you.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't mention it because I eat whatever is around and no set time. Yesterday it was a bowl of shredded wheat. I sleep fine and don't drink coffee.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe you just need to warm up before riding hard. At races the roads around the starting gate are swarming with mountain bikes because of everyone warming up.

What you eat before a ride does matter. You want something easy to digest. And don't eat right before you ride unless it's energy gel or basically sugar. Experiment.

When I started riding my stomach would get upset very easily. Even eating a little energy gel would upset it. But it improved a lot over the first few months, and now it is rarely an issue. I still don't eat a big heavy meal before a hard ride, but pasta, oatmeal, potatoes, etc. before and energy drink and gel during is fine.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll try the warming up thing next weekend. There is a nice 1 mile paved walking/biking path at the place I prefer to ride. I'll do a couple loops of that before I hit the trails next time.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it's because it takes a few miles for your body to switch modes, to start transitioning your energy stores over for burning. You operate in different modes depending on whether you are active or resting. I think the only real solution is to have a 3 mile warmup.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I have a good couple miles to ride to the trails which probably helps alot. Street riding let's me stretch out and is a good warm up.


----------



## Jave (Feb 22, 2011)

I have the same "problem". The first 30-45 mins I feel like I want to puke but after that I feel like I can keep going for hours. A fairly intense warmup seems to help but I don't always have time for that. Is there a way to reduce the amount of warmup one needs? It seems other people I ride with get over that puking feeling much faster than me.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Jave said:


> I have the same "problem". The first 30-45 mins I feel like I want to puke but after that I feel like I can keep going for hours. A fairly intense warmup seems to help but I don't always have time for that. Is there a way to reduce the amount of warmup one needs? It seems other people I ride with get over that puking feeling much faster than me.


You could get younger...that would help a lot. I'm 49 years old now and it takes longer to get over this "I'm about to die" section with each passing year. My riding partners are all around 30-37 and the running joke is "don't worry or wait on Bailey, he will be at the lead by mile 6.

It pisses me off, when they start off, they are all talking and laughing while I am just trying to breathe and move my iron legs. Each time at the 5 or 6 mile mark, I can pass pretty easily and hold the front for the rest of the time.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always wondered if it has more to do with slow twitch vs. fast twitch muscles. For as long as I can remember, I was horrible at the start...left in the dust and breathing hard. But, I could turn my pedals forever and would eventually pull in those off the front if the race/ride was long enough.

Interestingly, Olympic sprinters have been shown to possess about 80 percent fast twitch fibers, while those who excel in marathons tend to have 80 percent slow twitch fibers.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Start your ride at the 3 mile mark!


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

A few personal observations, I'm 43. I found that the meal / hydration the night before has a great impact on the next days ride. I try to eat three hours before the ride and even then keep it light ie green smoothie. Also particularly before a race I will eat only 200-300 calories pre ride, hydrate, warm up for 10-15 minutes and start fueling within 30 min of starting. 

The thing is, is that it is very individualistic and what works for me won't necessarily work for you. Keep experimenting and good luck!

It used to take me 5-6 miles to get in the power band but I've gotten it down to about 1 mile now.


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

I too take a while to warm up, my buddys can sprint from start so I must have slow twitch or just slow 
For years on the beginning of ride I'd experience pressure around the chest, hard to breath and felt like my legs had no power especially when eating prior. Tried about everything including no eating but no luck. Doc prescribed acid reflux pill and no issues at all (i only take on ride day). Good luck.


----------

